# sketches to paintings



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I absolutely love those sketches - I hope you keep your sketches after you've done a painting; framed and hanging on the wall they would stand on their own merits.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

FIVE-minute SKETCHES???


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes. They take 5 minutes each, sometimes less. it is all about the immediacy. The problem is when I go to paint them, I lose that feeling. 
So here they are. 

First, Stella's filly Storm:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

then the others. These are taken from Lonestar's thread about their babies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lastly, another view of Storm, and a shot from another foal thread, got them all off the Horse Pictures forum.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Are these watercolor or ink wash?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the are inkwash, except the colored one, which is outlined in ink, and colored with watercolor pencils.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Caroline, those are fantastic!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the best one, IMO:


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2012)

Got anymore? Looking for kind of a over the shoulder looking away sketch for a tattoo. Got everything else pretty much figured out but the horse piece.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> this is the best one, IMO:


That is the best one I think too.....you didn't lose the immediacy nor did it 'freeze' on you....I like it. Have you tried using Sellenier inks? They're a calligraphy ink and it has a shellac in it that adds a glow like nothing else and it washes like watercolor.....fantastic stuff!

Sennelier Shellac Ink - BLICK art materials


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no. I haven't. I'll look into that. just like tack, I love buying new art supplies.

How is your work going?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Josh said:


> Got anymore? Looking for kind of a over the shoulder looking away sketch for a tattoo. Got everything else pretty much figured out but the horse piece.


 
I have many paintings posted on different threads in the artwork forum. As for a tattoo sketch, I am not sure what you mean by looking over the shoulder.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> no. I haven't. I'll look into that. just like tack, I love buying new art supplies.
> 
> How is your work going?


It's not!! I did a charity auction/exhibit in May and have been dawdling around ever since....don't get much done in the summer.....:-(


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Also, the inks I mentioned, if you use them as a wash like watercolor they will go matte, however if you use the dropper to apply straight Undiluted ink over a wash it really glows. I like the sepia/walnut tones although some of the reds are fabulous.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, this little messing around was the first painting I've done in months. I feel uber rusty.

Get crackin!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Also, the inks I mentioned, if you use them as a wash like watercolor they will go matte, however if you use the dropper to apply straight Undiluted ink over a wash it really glows. I like the sepia/walnut tones although some of the reds are fabulous.


apparently they do not dilute with water. not water based. not sure how i'd paint with something I can't dilute with water. I need graduations to be happy.

I am signed up to take a basic watercolor class , as I have never had any instruction in that medium. I just wing it.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> apparently they do not dilute with water. not water based. not sure how i'd paint with something I can't dilute with water. I need graduations to be happy.
> 
> I am signed up to take a basic watercolor class , as I have never had any instruction in that medium. I just wing it.


Haha oh yes they do.....just wait......I'm running to my art room.....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok quickly grabbed a bottle of the ink and threw some water on sketch paper...I only have giant sheets of WC paper and didn't want to waste one!!! 

Added the ink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

And here's the label on the bottle:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh. I guess I misread the info from your link. Those are pretty!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

They are stunning!! Were you looking at a horse when you were sketching them or a photo? Or were you just picturing the horse in your head? they are brill!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was referencing photos.


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

They're beautiful!


----------



## XprincessX (Jun 22, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> this is the best one, IMO:


omg these are amazing, great work


----------



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow your art ork is beautiful


----------



## Equineheart223 (Jul 2, 2013)

These look great tiny! Your sketches are really full of action and movement! Keep up the good work! Do you by any chance have an etsy account?


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

You are very talented. I wish I could do that.


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

I LOVE your style, very casual but all of the strokes are so well placed I just love them all


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Finally got it framed!!!*

Tiny, thank you so much for this amazing piece of work!!! its beautiful!!!!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

These are really good, amazing, actually! I'm jealous! I'm very into art but could not draw a horse to save my life.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Babies! (human, this time)*

this is a sketch for a commision I will do. babies are very hard to do because of their proportions; very different from adults. I am not so familiar with the use of conte crayon on gray paper but I think I might like this medium. the paper is actually gray, not blue. it is the low lgiht for the photograph that makes it look blue.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

You are so talented! These are beautiful.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Good lord! You have a gift... Use it well  Not many people have that natural affinity with paper and a pencil. Thank you for sharing your wonderful gift with us!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that made my day!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, baby is now finished, in painting form.
here are sketch and finished product.
final painting is 12 by 16 inches , using ink wash on watercolor paper.


----------



## CherokeeDancer (Nov 10, 2013)

So many talented artists on this forum...this is absolutely beautiful! Nice work, great attention to detail.


----------

